# crystal red metallic tintcoat with black wheels anyone?



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

What size are you looking for?


----------



## inkspot1967 (Sep 10, 2012)

18" wheels since mine is a rs not sure if i will ever lower it but you never know.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I've always thought red and black went well together. Post some pics of wheel ideas.


----------

